# Aquarium Light Pendant.



## Gary Nelson (18 Sep 2013)

Does anyone know where I could get something like this in the UK? It needs to be good quality to suspend my LED light ideally to fit my 60cm tank.

I know I could get one fabricated, but just wondered if anyone has seen any already done and in the UK?


----------



## tim (18 Sep 2013)

All pond solutions do one but its a bit ugly IMHO if your prepared to attach to the cabinet natural aquario light arm may be available through freshwater shrimp.


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Sep 2013)

tim said:


> All pond solutions do one but its a bit ugly IMHO if your prepared to attach to the cabinet natural aquario light arm may be available through freshwater shrimp.


 

Cheers Tim, I will take a look


----------

